# CX48 Vivarium question...



## Farley (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi all,

I'll be getting this Viv this week, ready for my new arrival.

However, please can someone confirm if it comes with the bulb holder for the spotlight? If not, how on earth do I install one??

I realise it's probably a stupid question, but would just like to know....

Thanks!


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Is it a Vivexotic? If so no it wont come with a light fitting!


----------



## Farley (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah, it is - any idea how to install one correctly??


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Its easy, drill a 6 to 8mm hole in the back at the top for the cable to go through.
Screw the light fitting to the top of the viv, run the cable through the hole that you have drilled then put the plug back on! Simple 2 min job.


----------



## Farley (Jun 6, 2008)

OK, thanks - but are there any particular bulb holders I should get? And does a reflector and guard fit on any holder?


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Depends on what type of bulb it is?


----------



## Farley (Jun 6, 2008)

Sorry - might help!! It would be a max 150W basking spotlight.

Would this be any good?:

Solway porcelain E/S lamp holder - Solway Feeders


----------



## Farley (Jun 6, 2008)

Bumpity Bump.... :blush:


----------



## NT666 & KIZZY (Mar 31, 2008)

i use these in all my vivs never had any probs
Maplin > ES (E27) Porcelain Lampholder


----------



## Farley (Jun 6, 2008)

NT666 & KIZZY said:


> i use these in all my vivs never had any probs
> Maplin > ES (E27) Porcelain Lampholder


Cheers! Don't they make the wood incredibly hot though? And are they easy to wire? Where does the earth cable in the heat proof cable go?


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Farley said:


> Cheers! Don't they make the wood incredibly hot though? And are they easy to wire? Where does the earth cable in the heat proof cable go?


 
No they dont make the wood to hot, as for the earth, dont wire it into the plug, just cut it both ends, you dont need it.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

markandwend said:


> Its easy, drill a 6 to 8mm hole in the back at the top for the cable to go through.
> Screw the light fitting to the top of the viv, run the cable through the hole that you have drilled then put the plug back on! Simple 2 min job.


you dont have to drill holes in vivexotic vivs they come with premade holes for wires. just make sure you put the back on the right way up :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## NT666 & KIZZY (Mar 31, 2008)

why not try "jungleboy" on here , he does the kits , and very good they are to , as i bought some bulb guards off him , was well pleased


----------



## Farley (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks - have emailed him!

Am also asking around about heat proof cable, but no DIY stores have any.... any idea where I can get some??


----------



## Onlinebug (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey, these work a treat.. I've used them on multiple occassions and i've seen them in alot of vivariums on here

Arcadia ADCH Reptile Ceramic lamp Holder and Bracket Value Vivariums

Wonderful and they come with a bracket which can be angled very easily.


Lew.


----------



## NT666 & KIZZY (Mar 31, 2008)

jungleboy also sells the heat proof cable as well , (2 core ) just tell him what length you want , all my bulbs are 150 watt and the contiboard does get warm on top but its not that hot.


----------



## Farley (Jun 6, 2008)

OK, I got the CX48 and cabinet from valuevivarums.co.uk, and have to say I am not impressed with it...

There is a slight crack in the top and bottom parts (just on the vinyl I believe - actual wood feels fine), it was chipped, and I am not even sure it's actually the CX48; there are no cable holes in the rear, and the bottom does not have the holes for the cabinet.

However, I managed to use the cabinet base as a guide for the dowels, and have now built it (although not attached the top, as am waiting for the bulb holder etc. and to install the rock faces).

Are there different versions or something? Not impressed as I paid £170 for it....


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Farley said:


> OK, I got the CX48 and cabinet from valuevivarums.co.uk, and have to say I am not impressed with it...
> 
> There is a slight crack in the top and bottom parts (just on the vinyl I believe - actual wood feels fine), it was chipped, and I am not even sure it's actually the CX48; there are no cable holes in the rear, and the bottom does not have the holes for the cabinet.
> 
> ...





Thats really expensive!


----------



## Farley (Jun 6, 2008)

markandwend said:


> [/color][/size]
> 
> 
> Thats really expensive!


It was for the (allegedly) CX48 viv and the cabinet though....! :lol2:


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

It says that "access holes" are in the back panel!

Is it an "actual" viv exotic viv or do they just have the pics on the site and make the vivs them selves?

Ring them or e-mail and say you are not happy, its damaged and has the holes missing, see what they say, if you are not happy with what they say get in touch with Viv exotic themselves.


----------



## Farley (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah, I chucked the guy an email, and he said he'd look into it...

Will contact Viv-Exotic. Thanks!

EDIT; Hmmm. viv Exotic site says the 48" should have 5 holes - mine has 2. I've already built the bloody thing and used No More Nails and more screws as well, so i have asked the guy for a partial refund as it's not the item I ordered.

Not the best start to a new pet!!!


----------



## Farley (Jun 6, 2008)

OK, he's offered me a partial refund which is fair enough - but can someone please advise me if this plan is OK...?:

1. Run silicon around all edges and joins and all grommets

2. Attach bulb holder to lid, drill holes for cables, attach rockfaces to sides

3. Attach lid, run silicon around top


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Farley said:


> OK, he's offered me a partial refund which is fair enough - but can someone please advise me if this plan is OK...?:
> 
> 1. Run silicon around all edges and joins and all grommets
> 
> ...


 
Yep that will be fine.

Good of him to offer a bit of a refund aswell.


----------



## Farley (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah - we've settled on £17.50, which is fair enough. I'd actually recommend them, as the guy is very helpful and prompt!

Going to run more no more nails around the joins on the cabinet to the viv as well, just to be safe....


----------

